

Ask YC: Hacker beer of choice - yankees1

As I settle in to watch this Celtics-Lakers game with my 6 pack of Fat Tire (New Belgium Brewing) I was curious, what is your personal hacker beer of choice?
======
Shooter
Fat Tire is good and New Belgium is a very interesting brewery because of
their environmental efforts.

<http://www.newbelgium.com/sustainability2.php>

Hacking beer is fun, but I'm not sure what the best hacker beer would be...

~~~
rms
Free Beer, perhaps. <http://freebeer.org/blog/faq/>

------
airhadoken
I'm always about keeping a variety around. For beers produced within my own
country (USA), I like the products of Sam Adams (Boston Lager, Winter Lager,
Summer Ale, and some of the other winter seasonals), Dogfish Head (Midas
Touch, ##-minute IPAs), Wachusett (country ale, blueberry ale, "monsta" double
IPA), Gritty McDuff's, Yuengling, and Oskar Blues (Old Chub). Import choices
include any Irish stout (Guinness, Murphy's, Beamish), McEwan's Scotch ale,
Bass IPA, Newcastle Brown, and Lindeman's framboise and kriek lambics.

------
brentr
Great Lakes Brewery has several really good beers, though the best comes out
only around Christmas time. If you are ever in the North Ohio region around
Christmas time, I recommend picking up some of their Christmas Ale.

------
rms
Petrus Dubble Bruin from Pittsburgh's best bar:
<http://sharpedgebeer.com/BeerEmporium_taps.htm>

~~~
brianlash
I've been to Sharp Edge (Peters) but haven't tried Petrus. Thanks for the
tip... anything to make sense of that sprawling-list-of-international-beers
they call a menu helps!

------
cubix
Well, obviously: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker-Pschorr>

------
asillyusername
If you like hoppy beers, stay local. The most important thing is freshness.

------
jakewolf
North Coast Brewing Company - Old Rasputin Imperial Stout.

------
roberte3
A NASCAR = 1/2 PBR and 1/2 Redbull

------
iamdave
Killians Irish Red or Heineken.

------
eru
Malt beer.

